# Leaky water pump filter cap



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Just thought I would post up a recent issue. Last weekend we noticed some small water drips coming from up in the wheel well. After digging into it, it was coming from inside the floor or wall. my water heater and kitchen is right above it. I pulled out all the insulation and tarp like material under skirt to dry. 

I thought maybe the water heater, so I pulled the trim ring and door off that. not the issue (now i have to reinstall and seal that)

Went inside and looked at the plumbing. when we kicked the water pump on, as it was stopping it started dripping out of the little clear filter basket. It was clear there had been water on the floor for a bit, but we never saw it anywhere else. The filter cap was not cracked. It had just vibrated loose over the last 5 years.

SO. if you are digging into the water pump area. check that little screen filter and make sure its tight. Over all no damage and minor cost to replace the insulation, just a pain in the backside to tear it apart and put it back up.


----------

